# gnomish cleaver



## hellize (Mar 9, 2018)

A butcher's life is no piece of cake! Always at duty, no matter what the weather may bring. Be it freezing cold or torrid heat, a butcher's work is never done.
Start by pushing the back legs of the game onto the nails or hooks, so that they pierce the skin between the Tarsis bone, and the Achilles ligament, if the game breaths no more that is . The animal's stomach should be towards you.
Skinning is the next step. Than comes the front limbs, the innards (be real careful around the guts and gall-bladder!) and finally the ribs.
Now almost everything can be done with a small knife, but those ribs can be damn hard to sever. Some use small hatchets but I prefer a cleaver, which could be also handy in many other cases not just at small game like rats and moles but even with large ones like rabbits and cats.
I heard that some even struggle with goats, but I leave those beasts to those filthy dwarves. A proper gnome should never touch such a demonic creature. They're evil, I tell ya', even if dead!

It is 23 c long. The blade is 12 cm long, 38 mm wide at its maximum and 5 mm thick. It is of full tang construction, forged of chainsaw chain with a 5160 core. It is basically a san mai.
The handle is wenge with copper pins.
The sheath is made of 4 mm thick cow hide.


----------



## jaybett (Mar 10, 2018)

I like it!

Jay


----------



## hellize (Mar 10, 2018)

jaybett said:


> I like it!
> 
> Jay



Thank you very much, buddy!


----------

